# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أسهل طريق، وأنفعها لطلب العلم

## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

ما أكثر ما يسأل الإخوة محبو العلم عن طريقة طلب العلم

ولا ألومهم

فهم يقرؤون في النصوص من فضل للعلم وأهله ما يحدوهم إلى الإلحاح في هذا السؤال

وقد وجدت أفضل الطرق وأنسبها

العمل بحديث:" من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه"

ومفهومه

من حسن إسلامه الاهتمام بما يعنيه

ويترتب عليه

ما يعرف بفقه الأولويات



فاعلم با أخي الموفق إلى حب العلم بارك الله فيك أن المرء يسأل في قبره عن ثلاثة أشياء
من ربك
وما دينك 
وما تقول في الرجل الذي بعث فيكم

فأتقن ثلاثة الأصول بأدلتها

وأول ما يحاسب عنه المرء يوم القيامة صلاته

فأتقن صلاتك على السنة

ونوع في أذكارها

فالعلم بالعمل يزكو ويزيد ويبارك فيه.

وعليك بعلم المناسبات...

فإذا أقبل رمضان فأقبل على أحكام الصيام والقيام وقراءة القرآن وإتقان أحكام زكاة النقدين وزكاة الفطر.
وأحكام العمرة...

ثم اقرأ فتاوى اللجنة أو فتاوى ابن باز رحمه الله لتختبر نفسك
بحيث تفرأ السؤال وتخمن الإجابة ثم تنظر بم أجاب أهل العلم.

وهكذا قبل موسم الحج.

وفي موسم الصيد والبر
تقرأ أحكام الصيد وتطبقه على نفسك ومن حولك.

فإذا من الله عليك بالزواج فعليك أن تتقن أحكام النكاح التي تحتاجها.

ومن المناسب أن تقرأ أحكام المرأة الخاصة كالحيض وأحكام الغسل ونحوها لأن المرأة تستحي أن تسأل غير زوجها

فإذا حصل الحمل فإنك تقرأ في أحكامه

وعليك أن تقرأ وتبحث لمعرفة أحكام المولود من عقيقة وتسمية ونحوها

فإذا من الله عليك بالتجارة

فابحث في أحكام البيوع التي تحتاجها وأتقنها

وهكذا 

وأنت في كل

تلخص ما تصل إليه

وستحصل علما واسعا

وأما البناء العلمي لتكون مفتيا مجتهدا كبيرا فلا بد أن تبحث عن عالم يوجهك ويكتشف قدراتك
وما سبق يرفع الجهل عنك ولا يبنيك لتكون إماما مجتهدا

ولتبدأ بحفظ القرآن بالتجويد على طريقة السلف
فقد قال أبو عبدالرحمن السلمي:" حدثنا الذين كانوا يقرؤوننا لقرآن، عثمان وعلي وابن مسعود، أنهم كانوا لا يتجاوزون عشر آيات حتى يتعلموا ما فيها من العلم والعمل جميعا، قالوا: فتعلمنا العلم والعمل جميعا".

وعليك أن تحفظ القرآن لتقرأه
ولا تقرأه لتحفظه.

وأنت في كل ذلك مستحضرا نية رفع الجهل عن نفسك ومن حولك، ولتنال فضل عبادة طلب العلم وتكون وريثا للنبوة وقائدا للأمة ودعاؤك" واجعلنا للمتقين إماما".

واستعن بالوسائل الحديثة كالمصحف المرتل مسجلا، والبرامج الحاسوبية.

وعليك أن تبدأ

فإذا طعمت العلم وارتشفت لذته فتسلك دربك بنفسك كما فعل من سبقك.

----------


## أبو فراس

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز 
كلامك هذا ينفع العامي في تعلم وفهم أمور دينه لكن من يريد السير في طريق العلم فهو يحتاج منهجا آخر يعرف به من أين يبدأ من كتب العلم وبأيها ينتهي وكتب في هذا الباب الكثير من المقالات وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

ما من طالب علم بل ولا عالم، إلا ومر بفترة يصح أن يطلق عليه فيها: عامي
ثم إذا التذ بالعلم وعرف الأشياخ، وصارت مجالسة الكتاب أحب إليه من مسامرة الأصحاب، فلن يحتاج بعد ذلك إلى يدله، بل سيشق طريقه بنفسه، مع الاسترشاد بسؤال أشياخه وأقرانه

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الشرح الممتع

جزاكم الله خير,,
ونفع الله بكم.....

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بارك الله فيك

----------

